# Horncliffe Mansion, Lancashire, July 2016 (with a bit of a twist!)



## Togitha (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi all! This is my first ever Urbex (probably not my last though) and my first ever post on here...and I know that Horncliffe has been done to death but I can guarantee you'll never have seen it quite like this.

Everyone knows the history I think, so I won't go further into the history but I managed to find a picture of some belly dancers near the stairs, back in 2004 when the building was still in use. Note how fresh everything looks!

Photo credit: Urban Gypsies






Anyway, thanks for reading and on with my report. The place really is a mess, I believe that remedial works have begun but it really doesn't look like it. The floors are rotten and missing, rubble everywhere, the bannisters have been removed (for repair I think) and the moulded plaster is falling off the ceilings. That said, it is one of the most beautiful and magical places I've ever been, loads of natural light and I feel privileged to have been able to spend a few hours here. 

On to my pictures


----------



## smiler (Jul 12, 2016)

Barefoot exploring, novel idea, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Jul 12, 2016)

Pretty lady, nice dress, knackered building and a camera, who could ask for more and i especially like the pic in the doorway with your back to the camera its framed lovely, maybe zoom out a little to capture a little more derpiness in some. just my opinion but well done.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 12, 2016)

Something different and very interesting. Mind your feet tho.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 13, 2016)

Now that's different from the usual. Nice change to see a model included within dereliction.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice one! Bit different! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## SxRetired (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi,
The photographs remind me of a tutorial put together by photographer Jason Lanier available on You Tube. 

He has a few You Tube videos where the 'studio' was a derelict building.


----------



## CobCottage (Jul 14, 2016)

Brilliant- well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2016)

Great show,really enjoyed looking.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 15, 2016)

Cool! Will have to get my dress on in some derps at some point, now that the weather's warmer


----------



## Togitha (Jul 16, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Cool! Will have to get my dress on in some derps at some point, now that the weather's warmer



If you need a photographer, I'm your lady haha


----------



## Togitha (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and such a warm welcome here.

I'm looking forward to becoming an active member here.


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2016)

Togitha said:


> If you need a photographer, I'm your lady haha



I think this is definitely a case of be careful what you wish for... haha.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2016)

Slimjim as a centrefold?, Works for me, go for it


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 16, 2016)

A very nice and different set here. Your choice of dress is spot on for the location - many photographers spoil this type of photograph by using a model dressed in an inappropriate style for the building being recorded. This to me distracts from the background decay and spoils the whole report/record. Thanks for doing the the 'whole' scene justice and producing a very enjoyable (and different) take on this place!


----------



## tazong (Jul 16, 2016)

Firstly well done on your first post - excellent - i really love your novel way of doing urbex very differnt and have to say i loved it.


----------

